

Ask HN: New term for "stolen" data/secrets etc - quantumpotato_

Seeing posts &amp; comments about the &quot;stealing&quot; of data &amp;&amp; || secrets. Let&#x27;s use a new term - data isn&#x27;t &quot;stolen&quot; unless the old copies are erased.<p>Copied without permission? Forcecopied?
======
cschmidt
Liberated?

~~~
quantumpotato_
That's still the concept of "taking" from the other in a zero-sum sense.

------
N0uveau
Forged?

~~~
quantumpotato_
Did you mean foraged? Forged would mean an imitation of data.

~~~
N0uveau
Forged, as in a meticulously recreated work of art, possibly indistinguishable
from the original, done for nefarious purposes and passed of as the original.

But foraged isn't bad either.

